# Lange 6302K



## Morso1bo (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
The specs for the Lange 6302k say it can heat between 8,000-10,000 cubic ft.  What would this be in square ft?  It was rated higher then my Morso 1B0, so I am asuming that it might throw some more heat.  It also weighs a bit more.  
Thanks for any conversions!


----------



## sesmith (Mar 16, 2011)

Divide by 8 (typical room height), so 1000-1200 sq ft.

Scott


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
I am going next Monday to check out a Lange 6302k stove as a possible replacement for my Morso 1B0.  Just wondering if anyone out there has any experience with this kind of stove.
It is said to have had very little use in the upstairs room of a barn.  From the photo it looks like the green enamel might have some rust on the surface, my guess would be that it is from the stove pipe.  The thing has not been operated in years.  Should I assume that it needs to be recemented?
Thanks in advance for any advice anyone may be able to offer.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2011)

It's awesome that you found one. The main thing to look out for will be cracks. Bring a good strong flashlight or two for inspection and go over it slowly. Also check the inner, side and back liner for cracks and warping. These are replaceable, but if warped you should offer less. Hope it's in decent shape and you have found a winner.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, I have a good flash light.  The stove is green enamel and someone told me to look for lines of rust on the outside to tell if the sides are cracked.  Any other trips for detecting a crack.
Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 18, 2011)

The Lange was a great stove, but hasn't been imported to the US for many years because of the EPA requirements. Just realize it's not going to be as efficient or clean burning as a modern stove.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 18, 2011)

Being in northern New England I tend to burn the stoves pretty hot so once they get going I just see heat coming out of the chimney with no smoke.  Thanks for the insight, clean is definitly a good thing


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2011)

If all else fails you could put in a PE Alderlea T4 or Vista and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Morso1bo (Mar 18, 2011)

The T4 is a beautiful stove!


----------

